# SSL Fehler nach Update (Fehlercode: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)



## Falcon37 (17. Okt. 2010)

Bekomme diesen Fehler wenn ich Login im Adminpanel machen will nachdem Update von der vorletzten ISPConfig 3 Version auf die aktuelle, Lösung ist bestimmt einfach habe aber keine Zeit selbst zu testen weil habe son Stick mit 5 KB Speed und leider echt keine Zeit. Hatte das schon mal konnte es nach 2 Stunden lösen, k. A. wie das war. Sorry für meine Gramatik muss aber sofort wieder los.

Thx,
Falcon37



> Ein Fehler ist während einer Verbindung mit IP:8080 aufgetreten.
> 
> SSL hat einen Eintrag erhalten, der die maximal erlaubte Länge überschritten hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2010)

Vermutlich liegt dein SSL cert nicht in dem pfad, den ispconfig erwartet und somit ist ssl für das interface deaktiviert worden. Mach das update nochmal und wähle dabei aus dass ispconfig das ssl cert neu erstellen soll.


----------



## Falcon37 (23. Okt. 2010)

Hi. Also manuell ganz normal updaten? Kann dabei irgendwas verloren gehen? Gibt es da keine Methode ohne erneutes updaten? Habe ein bisschen Angst das da was schief geht, wenn habe ich nehmlich leider momentan auch nicht die Möglichkeit das dann zu behehen (nur am WE wenn dann mal überhaupt). Thx


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2010)

Das manuelle update ist genauso sicher wie das normale update. Ich mache das beim programmieren zig mal täglich und bis jetzt ist nie was kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Falcon37 (24. Nov. 2010)

konnte das jetzt endlich mal testen, funktionierte leider nicht. Sonst noch ne Idee oder Ansatz warums nicht läuft...? thx


----------

